# Unterschwellige Botschaften



## spinchmeister (21. November 2004)

So, ich habe eine Frage..Mich würde interessieren, wie man z.B ein Bild nur 1 Frame einblenden kann in Adobe Premiere..würde gerne mit nem Kumpel versuchen, ob das funktioniert  Ich hab das Ganze nur auf 1 Sekunde einblenden geschafft, was natürlich viel zu lang ist!


----------



## meta_grafix (21. November 2004)

Hi,

Bild in die Timeline ziehen und

a) rechte Maustaste 'Geschwinigkeit/Dauer' -> Dauer auf ein Frame setzen.
b) bis zum Anschlag einzoomen und den Clip mit der Maus auf ein Frame trimmen.

Gruß


----------



## spinchmeister (21. November 2004)

Also, ich habs probiert...da werden nur sekunden angezeigt..und 1 sekunde ist wie gesagt zu viel...wo kann ich das ganze in frames angeben? Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## meta_grafix (21. November 2004)

Hi,

wie, nur Sekunden? die dauer stellst Du in 'hh.mm.ss.ff' ein. Wobei ff die Frames sind. Welche Version setzt Du ein?

Gruß


----------



## spinchmeister (23. November 2004)

Hab Version 6.0 - hmm, hab ja das probiert...im Grunde funktionierts eh...aber mit "unterschwelligen Botschaften" mein ich, dass man das bild nicht erkennen kann, weil es so schnell im Video vorbeischwirrt...ich kann das Bild ohne Probleme sehen, wenn ich mir das Ganze anseh...wenn ich das video nicht kennen würde, würd ich auf jeden fall zu der Stelle spulen..


----------



## Chocobanana (23. November 2004)

Machs doch mit After Effects, dann ein Movie draus und schneide es in premiere rein!?

Greetz,...


----------



## meta_grafix (23. November 2004)

Hi,

Du schreibst '...vorbeischwirren', soll sich die unterschwellige Botschaft denn bewegen?

Gruß

[Edit]

Ich verstehe das so


----------



## chmee (24. November 2004)

Premiere:
Zieh Dein Bild in die TimeLine. 
Unten Links an der TimeLine ist der Zoom-Regler. 
Dort gehst Du auf 1Frame Ansicht und schneidest den
Rest weg. Sollte doch funktionieren ?!

Viel Spass beim "unterschwellige Nachrichten" verbreiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## 27b-6 (24. November 2004)

MOIN!

Wenn Du ein Bild ein Frame lang in ein normal laufendes Video einblendest sieht man das bei einer Framerate von 25 fps immer, weil die Reaktionszeit des menschlichen Auges innerhalb dieses Wertes liegt. 
Das Auge interpretiert zwar diese 25 Einzelbilder als fließende Bewegung, doch das liegt unter anderem an der Ähnlichkeit der Bildfolge. Fügst Du nun ein völlig anderes Bild ein wird das Bild vieleicht nicht erkannt, aber auf jeden Fall bemerkt.
Selbst bei einer Framerate von 100* (also 10 Millisekunden) bemerkt man den Bildwechsel noch.
*Ich kenn keine Videobearbeitungssoftware die mehr kann.

Das Originalexperiment vom Medienwissenschaftler James Vicary fand 1957 statt und er blendete Bilder 3 Millisekunden lang ein.
Das heißt, das eine Filmprojektor mit hoher Bildfrequenz nötig war; mindestens 333 Bilder pro Sekunde. Das wiederum heißt, das das im normalen Fernseher garnicht funkionieren kann.

Sorry, aber so siehts aus!


----------



## 27b-6 (25. November 2004)

Ichnochmal!

 Was zum ... hast Du eigentlich mit den unterschwelligen Botschaften vor?
 Und welchen Inhalt sollen diese haben?
 Frage nur, weil ich das eigentlich moralisch ein klein wenig fragwürdig finde.


----------



## Receiver (28. November 2004)

Also ich denke mal du hast den gleichen Spaß vor, wie er in FightClub vorkommt...

Das ganze funktionier wie oben schon gesagt nicht in nem laufenden Videoclip, da man das da merken würde, wenn auf einmal ein Bild drin ist, was da nicht hingehört. Am besten geht das bei nem Szenenwechsel. Da hast Du innerhalb von 2 Frames zwei vollkommen verschiedene Bilder. Wenn Du jetzt noch ein drittes dazwischen packst, merkt man vielleicht, dass da irgendwas nicht so ganz gestimmt hat, aber du erkennst das nicht so direkt, als wenn du das in nem laufenden Clip machen würdest...


----------



## Chrisu (29. November 2004)

Moinsen.

Und auch wenn du zwischen 2 Schnittbildern deine "unterschwellige Botschaft" einbaust, solltest du diese auch noch etwas anpassen. Ich meine damit, wenn dein eigentlicher Film (also die beiden Szenen) eher im Blauton gehalten sind und deine "Botschaft" rot wäre, würde das mit Sicherheit auffallen. Wenn man das aber anpasst, dann fällt das nicht so stark auf.
Das ist aber die große Kunst dabei ... da gabs ja auch mal ein Beispiel mit einer Printanzeige (fragt mich bitte nicht was das war), auf jeden Fall war das irgendeine Werbung für ein alkoholisches Getränk, welches man mit Eiswürfeln genießt. Naja, da war auch etwas versteckt, vielleicht nicht gerade ein Botschaft, aber unterschwellige Eindrücke ... die Spiegelungen in den Eiswürfeln zeigten die Umrisse von nackten Frauen.
War damals wohl mehr als Experiment gedacht, aber es gab denoch Kritik darüber.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## spinchmeister (2. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, war jetzt gerade ne Zeit lang im Forum...freut mich ja, dass so viele antworten 

1) Ich will nicht mehr, als was im Fernsehen gemacht wird.im Fernsehen kann man das nicht erkennen, wenn so ein Frame eingeblendet wird....ich bin im Videoschnitt echt noch ziemlich newbie-mäßig unterwegs..

2) Diese sogenannte Subliminals werden ja auch für medizinische Zwecke verwendet.
   Ich will das Ganze lediglich an einem Freund testen. Und zwar ein Video, wo ein Frame mit einem Bigmac-Bild drinnen ist...


----------



## cycovery (19. Dezember 2004)

Das Originalexperiment wurde später übrigens als nichtig erklärt soviel ich mich erinnern kann . . .

Die machen das immer bei uns im Kino . . . während dem Vorspann wird immer ein Frame lang die cornetto-eis Werbung eingeblendet . . . ich finde das aber eher lächerlich als beeinflussend . . .


----------

